# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Protein powder home made

## kermit

Καλησπέρα σας. Ασχολούμε όταν έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο με έντονο περπάτημα και λίγο με βάρη. Έφτιαξα λοιπόν ένα ρόφημα για όταν κάνω προπόνηση και θα ήθελα την γνώμη τα σχόλια και την κριτική σας.  :01. Wink: 



Έβαλα από 300 γρ. στο κάθε είδος, έβγαλα εκτός digestive και καοτόνικ και έφτιαξα 1,5kg πρωτεΐνη. Όλα έχουν γίνει σκόνη στο μπλέντερ, το μείγμα διαλύεται άψογα με γάλα και μου κόστισε περίπου 30€  :01. Wink:

----------


## Keirox

> Καλησπέρα σας. Ασχολούμε όταν έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο με έντονο περπάτημα και λίγο με βάρη. Έφτιαξα λοιπόν ένα ρόφημα για όταν κάνω προπόνηση και θα ήθελα την γνώμη τα σχόλια και την κριτική σας. 
> 
> 
> 
> Έβαλα από 300 γρ. στο κάθε είδος, έβγαλα εκτός digestive και καοτόνικ και έφτιαξα 1,5kg πρωτεΐνη. Όλα έχουν γίνει σκόνη στο μπλέντερ, το μείγμα διαλύεται άψογα με γάλα και μου κόστισε περίπου 30€


+1 Πολύ καλό! Αν και θα απέφευγα την σόγια λόγο phytoestrogen (που υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι γίνοντε estrogen στο σώμα).

----------


## TheWorst

Φιλε με 35 ευρω παιρνω 2,5 κιλα πρωτεινη σκονης,τι ειναι αυτα τα home made και ...

----------


## tolis93

βασικα αντε οκ εχει καλη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης.τα υπολοιπα τι παιζουν ομως?καρμπς? λιπαρα? γιατι μπορει να εχεις φτιαξει ενα πολυ συμπληρωμα.κ οχι πρωτεινης

----------


## kermit

> Φιλε με 35 ευρω παιρνω 2,5 κιλα πρωτεινη σκονης,τι ειναι αυτα τα home made και ...


Αλήθεια; Ποια είναι αυτή η πρωτεΐνη και πόση πρωτεΐνη έχει ανά scoop; Από ότι ξέρω μια καλή whey εγκεκριμένη από fda πρωτεΐνη βάρους 2,275kg κοστίζει γύρω στα 60€. Και από την άλλη αυτό που έφτιαξα εγώ είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι ένα πρωτεϊνούχο ρόφημα με πολλές βιταμίνες κ.α. εσύ είσαι 100% σίγουρος γι' αυτό που βάζεις μέσα σου;

----------


## TheWorst

Μιλαω ας πουμε για whey isolate στα 28 γραμμαρια εχει 25 πρωτεινη , 35 ευρω τα 2,27 κιλα και ας πουμε την αλλη με 36,5 ευρω 2,5 κιλα peak protein (3 πηγων ) 85 (το λεει και μονη της) γενικως στα 25 γραμμαρια εχει 20,9 πρωτεινη.

Αρα για τι πραμα γινεται λογος εδω περα ? ..

----------


## kermit

> Μιλαω ας πουμε για whey isolate στα 28 γραμμαρια εχει 25 πρωτεινη , 35 ευρω τα 2,27 κιλα και ας πουμε την αλλη με 36,5 ευρω 2,5 κιλα peak protein (3 πηγων ) 85 (το λεει και μονη της) γενικως στα 25 γραμμαρια εχει 20,9 πρωτεινη.
> 
> Αρα για τι πραμα γινεται λογος εδω περα ? ..


Που υπάρχουν αυτές οι τιμές;;;

----------


## tolis93

> Που υπάρχουν αυτές οι τιμές;;;


 προφανως δν ξερεις τα "καλα " σαιτ π ψωνιζουμε εμεις οι τζαμπατζιδες :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kermit

> προφανως δν ξερεις τα "καλα " σαιτ π ψωνιζουμε εμεις οι τζαμπατζιδες


Ok αν θέλετε μου λέτε με ενδιαφέρει  :01. Wink:

----------


## Tasos Green

> Καλησπέρα σας. Ασχολούμε όταν έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο με έντονο περπάτημα και λίγο με βάρη. Έφτιαξα λοιπόν ένα ρόφημα για όταν κάνω προπόνηση και θα ήθελα την γνώμη τα σχόλια και την κριτική σας. 
> 
> 
> 
> Έβαλα από 300 γρ. στο κάθε είδος, έβγαλα εκτός digestive και καοτόνικ και έφτιαξα 1,5kg πρωτεΐνη. Όλα έχουν γίνει σκόνη στο μπλέντερ, το μείγμα διαλύεται άψογα με γάλα και μου κόστισε περίπου 30€


και εγω εχω μια ένσταση για την σογια... αλα αμα δεν σε πειράζει εσενα οκ... γενικα ειναι ολα φυτικές πρωτεΐνες..

αν και τώρα τελευταία πέφτουν στο ματι μου διάφορα "άρθρα" (χωρίς να αναφέρουν πηγή βέβαια) με το να θεωρούν τις φυτικές ισάξιες με της ζωικές...

----------


## tolis93

> και εγω εχω μια ένσταση για την σογια... αλα αμα δεν σε πειράζει εσενα οκ... γενικα ειναι ολα φυτικές πρωτεΐνες..
> 
> αν και τώρα τελευταία πέφτουν στο ματι μου διάφορα "άρθρα" (χωρίς να αναφέρουν πηγή βέβαια) με το να θεωρούν τις φυτικές ισάξιες με της ζωικές...


αναλογα με το τι συνδιαζονται. με εξαιρεση φακες φασολια π απο οσο ξερω εχουν τα αναλογα αμινοξεα. :01. Wink:

----------


## Tasos Green

> αναλογα με το τι συνδιαζονται. με εξαιρεση φακες φασολια π απο οσο ξερω εχουν τα αναλογα αμινοξεα.


χαίρω πολυ tasos green...  :01. Mr. Green: 

αναφέρομαι στο να μην συνδυάζονται με τιποτα... απο μόνες τους λενε αυτα τα "αρθρα" οτι ειναι ισάξιες η φυτικές με τις ζωικές.. 

τωρα αν ειναι έγκυρα η οχι δεν το ξερω. ψαχνω να βρω καμια αξιόπιστη έρευνα αλα τιποτα.

----------


## TheWorst

Τρωγε κανονικα και ζωικη πρωτεινη  :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

> Που υπάρχουν αυτές οι τιμές;;;


Αν γουσταρεις μπορει να σε στειλω κανα πμ αργοτερα  :08. Toast:  

Τωρα παμε να φαμε και εχουμε διαβασμα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## marpi

ρε παιδια σε ποιο σαιτ αναφερεστε που ειναι τοσο φτηνο?
ασ στελει καποιοσ πμ!

----------


## velinos

εχουν δικιο ολα τα παιδια φιλε μου με 35E περνεις whey syntrax, Max Protein Pharmaceuticals και με 40 Ε την Hyper Whey δεν αξιζει να καθεσε 
να κανεις  μονος σου χημικα πειραματα ασε που το caotonic ειναι φουλ ζαχαρη και κορεσμενα λιπαρα , παντος σαν ιδεα καλη ειναι αλλα δεν !!

----------


## TheWorst

Παιδια σας εστειλα και τους 2 απο ενα μηνυμα για τις "φθηνες" πρωτεινες (και οχι μονο δλδ  :01. Mr. Green: ) 
Ιδια μηνυματα κιωλας

----------


## kermit

> εχουν δικιο ολα τα παιδια φιλε μου με 35E περνεις whey syntrax, Max Protein Pharmaceuticals και με 40 Ε την Hyper Whey δεν αξιζει να καθεσε 
> να κανεις  μονος σου χημικα πειραματα ασε που το caotonic ειναι φουλ ζαχαρη και κορεσμενα λιπαρα , παντος σαν ιδεα καλη ειναι αλλα δεν !!


Caotonic δεν έβαλα ούτε digestive, όμως με την σόγια τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει ρε παιδιά;;;

----------


## Tasos Green

> Caotonic δεν έβαλα ούτε digestive, όμως με την σόγια τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει ρε παιδιά;;;


*Πηγές φυτοοιστρογόνων:*

τα τρόφιμα με την υψηλότερη περιεκτικότητα σε φυτοοιστρογόνα είναι οι ξηροί καρποί και τα διάφορα έλαια, τα προϊόντα σόγιας, τα δημητριακά και τα σιτηρά, τα όσπρια και αλλα...

*Η υψηλότερη περιεκτικότητα σε φυτοοιστρογόνα βρίσκεται στα φασόλια σόγιας και στα προϊόντα τους*, ακολουθούν τα όσπρια, ενώ τα λιγνάνια αποτελούν κύρια πηγή φυτοοιστρογόνων στους ξηρούς καρπούς και τα έλαια (λιναρόσπορος)

Link http://www.iatronet.gr/article.asp?art_id=8015

----------


## Tasos Green

βασικα ρίξε μια ματια εδω: http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...B3%CE%B9%CE%B1  :01. Wink:

----------


## murder

> Καλησπέρα σας. Ασχολούμε όταν έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο με έντονο περπάτημα και λίγο με βάρη. Έφτιαξα λοιπόν ένα ρόφημα για όταν κάνω προπόνηση και θα ήθελα την γνώμη τα σχόλια και την κριτική σας. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35971
> 
> Έβαλα από 300 γρ. στο κάθε είδος, έβγαλα εκτός digestive και καοτόνικ και έφτιαξα 1,5kg πρωτεΐνη. Όλα έχουν γίνει σκόνη στο μπλέντερ, το μείγμα διαλύεται άψογα με γάλα και μου κόστισε περίπου 30€


πολλα λεφτα λες μου φενεται   :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> πολλα λεφτα λες μου φενεται


κατι π προσεξα. πανω λεει πρωτεινη ανα γραμμαριο ωραια? πως στο 1 γραμμαριο εχει 1,19 πρωτεινη? μηπως ειναι chucknorrismade?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## trauma_boy

> Παιδια σας εστειλα και τους 2 απο ενα μηνυμα για τις "φθηνες" πρωτεινες (και οχι μονο δλδ ) 
> Ιδια μηνυματα κιωλας


αν θες στείλε και ένα μήνυμα προς τα εδώ!

----------


## Michail

Παρακαλω αν μπορει καποιος να μου στειλει ενα πμ για την ιστοσελιδα που αγοραζετε isolate με 35 ευρω..Ευχαριστω!

----------


## TheWorst

Φιλε μου αν εννοεις για την isolate που ελεγα εγω ειναι πια στα 40 ευρω.. Οι τιμες αυξανονται συνεχως  :01. Sad:

----------


## tolis93

με αυτα π ακουγονται για τις πρωτεινες ολοι σε home made μας βλεπω να το γυρναμε. το σεπτεμβρη μετα τις διακοπες σκοπευω να φτιαξω μια κ ελπιζω να πινεται :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Εγω σκοπευω μονο με φαγητο να τη βγαζω απο δω και περα και καμια κρεατινη μονουδρικη γιατι δεν μπορω να παρω απο φαγητο και ειναι πολυ καλο συμπληρωμα

----------


## vaggan

> με αυτα π ακουγονται για τις πρωτεινες ολοι σε home made μας βλεπω να το γυρναμε. το σεπτεμβρη μετα τις διακοπες σκοπευω να φτιαξω μια κ ελπιζω να πινεται


ρε παιδια στην ουσια την πιο φτηνη πρωτεινη να φτιαξεις στο σπιτι παλι πιο ακριβη ερχεται απο τα συμπληρωματα πρωτεινης..εγω παλια επαιρνα σκονη γαλα καρνεισον σε αφυδατωμενη σκονη και εβγαζε στα 100 γραμμαρια 34 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη αλλα ηταν φουλ στη λακτοζη...το ανακατευα  με νερο γιαουρτι φυστικοβουτυρο και μια κουταλια μελι,και μια μπανανα.μπομπα ηταν. τωρα κυκλοφορει το regilait μπορεις να κανεις το ιδιο αν θες

----------


## tolis93

> ρε παιδια στην ουσια την πιο φτηνη πρωτεινη να φτιαξεις στο σπιτι παλι πιο ακριβη ερχεται απο τα συμπληρωματα πρωτεινης..εγω παλια επαιρνα σκονη γαλα καρνεισον σε αφυδατωμενη σκονη και εβγαζε στα 100 γραμμαρια 34 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη αλλα ηταν φουλ στη λακτοζη...το ανακατευα  με νερο γιαουρτι φυστικοβουτυρο και μια κουταλια μελι,και μια μπανανα.μπομπα ηταν. τωρα κυκλοφορει το* regilait* μπορεις να κανεις το ιδιο αν θες


tell me more...τι ειναι αυτο?

----------


## vaggan

> tell me more...τι ειναι αυτο?


γαλα σε σκονη αφυδατωμενη μην ψαρωνεις που λεει μικρη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης ανα 100 γραμμαρια σκονης και λεω σκονης το οποιο βγαζει ενα λιτρο γαλα βγαζει πανω απο 30 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης...βεβαια εχει και αρκετη λακτοζη αλλα σαν μεταπροπονητικο ειναι πολυ καλο στο my market το εχουν σιγουρα. ζητα γαλα σε σκονη

----------


## tolis93

> γαλα σε σκονη αφυδατωμενη μην ψαρωνεις που λεει μικρη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης ανα 100 γραμμαρια σκονης και λεω σκονης το οποιο βγαζει ενα λιτρο γαλα βγαζει πανω απο 30 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης...βεβαια εχει και αρκετη λακτοζη αλλα σαν μεταπροπονητικο ειναι πολυ καλο στο my market το εχουν σιγουρα. ζητα γαλα σε σκονη


thnx θα το χω στα υποψη γιατι οχι

----------

